# Extending the length of quick-action bar clamps



## Eric The Viking (22 Dec 2012)

I find these clamps very useful indeed:











And I've just found a quick and dirty way to extend their length:


Take three clamps. 
Remove the reversible ends of two of them.
Holding them aligned so that the handled jaws face each other, fit the pin from one bar into the hole on the other, and vice versa. 
Keep them together with the third clamp across the overlap.
The bars lock together side-by-side, making a single long clamp almost double the length of the original ones. It's a bit clumsy using a similar sized clamp just to keep the bars locked together, but anything would do - possibly even a spring clip.

It's not a replacement for a longer bar, but it does get you out of a hole, so to speak. I've got some holding a split chair seat together at the moment whilst it's glueing.

E.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (22 Dec 2012)

I love that the clamps in the bottom picture are holding a screwed frame together......


----------



## Eric The Viking (22 Dec 2012)

Yes, but it's Rutlands!


----------



## JakeS (23 Dec 2012)

Hudson Carpentry":1qdfl1pc said:


> I love that the clamps in the bottom picture are holding a screwed frame together......



Not just holding a screwed frame together, but the bottom ones appear to be clamping a single piece of wood to... itself?


----------



## Eric The Viking (23 Dec 2012)

JakeS":1phygpdh said:


> Hudson Carpentry":1phygpdh said:
> 
> 
> > I love that the clamps in the bottom picture are holding a screwed frame together......
> ...



Ah yes, but if you sell them you can afford long clamps and long pieces of wood. 

I have to get by with shorter clamps and to stick two pieces of wood together to make something longer, er, wider.


----------

